# General fault error



## nuby777 (Aug 24, 2002)

When I start my computer I get a application error that states 
Progman caused a general protection fault in module krnl386.exe
at 0001:4625 then it says it has to close window and to check the readme.txt but I still cannot figure out whats wrong and I really cant do anything about it can someone help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi nuby777, welcome to TSG.

What version of windows are you running? Also are you using Netscape or Internet Explorer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Email from poster (hit the reply to thread button instead, as it may be a while before I check email, and there are others here who can help as well).


I just got the computer it is windows 3.1 I have a feeling I accidently added something to a file and I could correct it if I could get back to the file but my screen just goes black and shows the c: but I dont know what to type there to get to the file and correct the problem.

nuby777


*********

Hmmm, that's what I had been thinking, been a while since I've worked with 3.1 --- what makes you think you deleted something?

What kind of disks came with the computer? Do we have a method of re-installation if necessary?


----------



## nuby777 (Aug 24, 2002)

I dont have the disk to reinstall I was going to try to install windows xp or 95 later on but the cdrom doesnt work now or at least I dont know how to get it to work since the computer has been giveing me problems I believe I accidently added to a program because I clicked on the wrong file and started typeing when I noticed I exited the file but hit save not thinking this is the the computer shows:

Application Error

Progman caused a General Protection Fault in module KRNL386.exe at 0001:4625

If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi nubby,
An error at kernel368 occurs where there is some fault in DOS memory management or Windows Memory management. You can try troubleshooting this by..

Remove the swap file. Defragment the hard drive. A complete file and directory reorder is optimal. Reset the swap drive.

Check EMMEXCLUDE= in the [386Enh] section of SYSTEM.INI. Are there any overlapping memory addresses? Is this setup consistent with the memory setup in CONFIG.SYS?

Add MaxBPS=768 to [386Enh] section of SYSTEM.INI. This will raise the system's tolerance to crashes.

Run Windows with the following syntax: WIN /S. This will load Windows in standard mode. If this works, go to the next step.

Run Windows with the following syntax: WIN /D:XSV. This will do the following: exclude all of the adapter area from free memory scans performed by Windows; exclude the ROM address between F000:0000 for break points; and change ROM routine to handle interrupts from hard drive controller. If this works, go to the next step.

Run Windows with the following syntax: WIN /D:XS. If the problem does not reoccur, add the following to [386Enh] in SYSTEM.INI: VirtualHDIrq=OFF. This can be caused by incompatibility with SCSI drives or nonstandard hardware. 
Run Windows with the following syntax: WIN /D:X. If the problem does not reoccur, try adding the following to [386Enh] in SYSTEM.INI: SystemROMBreakpoint=False.

Run Windows with the following syntax: WIN /3 /d:x. This will exclude the entire upper memory area. If the problem does not reoccur, it is possible that a page mapping conflict exists. This generally occurs when a third party memory manager is being used and Windows fails to recognize the other memory manager. Load EMM386.EXE in CONFIG.SYS instead. If that does not solve the problem, from the DOS prompt do: MEM /C | MORE. This will show the programs loaded in upper memory. Check for drivers and programs that can be removed or that may be attempting to use the same memory space.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Here is a good article on General protection Fault (GPF). 
This might be helpful...

http://www.techconsult.org/TECHREPAIR/RESOURCES/PCRESC/SmartComputing/WINErrors.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nuby777:_
> *I was going to try to install windows xp or 95 later on but the cdrom doesnt work *


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Considerations:

1) Since Windows 3.1 was installed on the computer, here is what I'm going to assume:

a) you probably only have 4 - 12 megs of ram, maybe 16 max.
b) your hard drive is probably 500 megs or less.

Windows 95 _might_ run on it, but there's not much space left over for applications.

XP, don't even think about.

Then again, I could be wrong


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

You are right, AcacCandy,
For windows XP nubby needs atleast two gigabytes of hard disk(of which the Windows XP installation takes more than a GB) space and a minimum 128 MB RAM.


----------



## nuby777 (Aug 24, 2002)

can anyone tell me if there is a way to get to a specific file that may have caused a G.F.L error if I have an idea on what the file is also if there is a way to see a list of all the files on windows while I'm in dos since I cannot get to windows


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

There are many possibilities...can you boot to safe mode?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

nuby, is this a continuation of this same problem?

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=509630#post509630


----------



## nuby777 (Aug 24, 2002)

yes this is a contiunation of the same problem I should of posted it as a reply


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I've merged them so everyone knows what is going on. Can you address some of my last concerns?


----------



## nuby777 (Aug 24, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what and how to boot to safe mode?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

All Windows operating systems except Windows 3.1 and Windows NT can be started in Safe mode.


----------

